# My Site - Orchid Photo Book



## orchidboi (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi!

I wanted to list my site here with all the others.  I run Hard Steam Photography and am publishing an orchid photography book this fall. Right now we are accepting submissions for consideration for the book. Check us out if you are into photographing orchids and want to have your work published!

Cheers!
Orchidboi


----------



## Peanuts (Jun 20, 2006)

I can't help laughing at the coincidence that at this exact moment I have my impromptu 'studio' set up in a back room with an orchid waiting to be photographed for a second time. Though I must say, orchids are expensive!


----------



## orchidboi (Jun 20, 2006)

Peanuts said:
			
		

> I can't help laughing at the coincidence that at this exact moment I have my impromptu 'studio' set up in a back room with an orchid waiting to be photographed for a second time. Though I must say, orchids are expensive!



Lol!  Orchids are fun though!  I think I have spend most of my money on orchids and when they bloom, I feel fine with that. Plus, it always gives me something interesting to photograph!!!


----------



## orchidboi (Jun 22, 2006)

Brittany,  I am working on an updated to my uploads page on my website. Instead of the plain o' upload, I am installing a gallery software program so people will actually know that the photo submitted actually made it all the way to the server.  A few people have emailed with an error, so hopefully the new software will fix that bug.   I just wanted to let you know in case you had tried to upload a file and got an error message.  I will post back here when the new software install is complete and working the way it should.  Thanks!


----------



## orchidboi (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok, we have the new software up and the gallery is working!!!  Thanks to all the folks who have submitted so far!  

Cheers!
Bruce


----------



## orchidboi (Jun 29, 2006)

Shameless bump...Still accepting submissions.  Check out Hard Steam Photography and submit your orchid photo.  You could be published! 

Cheers!
Bruce:thumbup:


----------



## LaFoto (Jun 30, 2006)

I cannot find the gallery 
Was trying to find out who of people I might know from here have already contributed their orchid photos? (I can't ... there is only ONE kind of wild orchids growing around here and I am not sure my pics of them would serve you any, since I don't even know their "official" name ... and IF they ARE orchids, after all!?!??!)


----------



## orchidboi (Jul 2, 2006)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I cannot find the gallery
> Was trying to find out who of people I might know from here have already contributed their orchid photos? (I can't ... there is only ONE kind of wild orchids growing around here and I am not sure my pics of them would serve you any, since I don't even know their "official" name ... and IF they ARE orchids, after all!?!??!)


 
Hi LaFoto,

All submissions in the gallery are private. Only the person submitting the photo, story, etc can view their gallery.  Once the selection process is complete, the permissions can be changed to allow other gallery members access to the individual gallerys.  If you have a photo of a native orchid, submit it.  I may be able to help you identify it if you tell me where the photo was taken.  Thanks for looking!


----------



## orchidboi (Jun 4, 2007)

Hi folks, 

It has been awhile, but I am back with some good news.  My photography book of orchids is now published!  It ended up being just over 100 pages and is selling well to my delight!  The title is *ORCHIDS THROUGH OUR EYES* and the ISBN-10# is: 0615139213 or ISBN-13: 978-0615139210.  Here is the cover shot! 

COVER:






Since the images are so big, I will just put a link to the inside detail views.  Here it is: ORCHIDS THROUGH OUR EYES images. Thanks for looking!


Cheers,
Bruce


----------

